# Greetings from Rotterdam



## Tonda (Nov 11, 2020)

Hi there,

My name is Ton. I'm a software developer, but a long time ago (feels like a previous life) I graduated in classical guitar. 

I've been following this forum for a while now and it was time to subscribe.

Couple years I did a 'sound engineering' course. 
Recently I started an online study 'composing and orchestrating'.
I love to play synthesizers and piano. Love all kind of music, but my first love is classical music, my second love is jazz. 

I use Studio One and Dorico on a Desktop PC. 
Recently I purchased Aaron Ventures libraries, Infinite Brass and Woodwinds (thanks to this forum).

Best!


----------



## Thomas Hoonhout (Nov 11, 2020)

Hi Ton.
Welcome to the Forum. My name is Thomas and I'm from The Hague!

Best,
Thomas


----------



## Tonda (Nov 11, 2020)

Thanks Thomas!


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Nov 11, 2020)

Welcome Ton!

And greetings from a Dutchman grown up in Rotterdam, but currently living in Sweden


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2020)

Hoi Ton. My name is Temme. I’m from Groningen. Cool to have you here.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 11, 2020)

Cheers from Gouda and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tonda (Nov 11, 2020)

Robert Kooijman said:


> Welcome Ton!
> 
> And greetings from a Dutchman grown up in Rotterdam, but currently living in Sweden



Thanks Robert! Another Rotterdammer on the forum, cool! But what does a Rotterdammer doing a long, long way from home? 

Cheers!


----------



## Tonda (Nov 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Hoi Ton. My name is Temme. I’m from Groningen. Cool to have you here.



Thanks Temme! It's cool to be here!


----------



## Tonda (Nov 11, 2020)

Shiirai said:


> Cheers from Gouda and welcome to the forum!



Thanks Shiirai! I feel very welcome thanks to you all!

Cheers!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2020)

Tonda said:


> Thanks Temme! It's cool to be here!


Software developer that is into classical, jazz and synths. Awesome!


----------



## Tonda (Nov 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Software developer that is into classical, jazz and synths. Awesome!



Thanks! I think it is awesome... 

Now I'm trying to learn composition and orchestration. That's whole other business.
What brings your musical journey?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2020)

Tonda said:


> Thanks! I think it is awesome...
> 
> Now I'm trying to learn composition and orchestration. That's whole other business.
> What brings your musical journey?


Keyboard player in bands. Piano hobbyist. Long time synth fanatic, since the eighties. Vintage electric piano enthusiast (Rhodes, clavinet). Largely composing and arranging “in the box” these days, trying to write a modern take on slightly minimalist modern chamber music. More often than not skipping all of that for (post)punk and techno-infused synthwave (if that’s even a thing). Mostly though just hanging out here and talking way too much. You know.... gezellig!


----------



## Crowe (Nov 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Software developer that is into classical, jazz and synths. Awesome!


Honestly, that's basically me. Does this count as identity theft?


----------



## Tonda (Nov 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Keyboard player in bands. Piano hobbyist. Long time synth fanatic, since the eighties. Vintage electric piano enthusiast (Rhodes, clavinet).
> ....
> Mostly though just hanging out here and talking way too much. You know.... gezellig!



We do have a lot in common!


----------



## cornelisjordaan (Nov 11, 2020)

Hoi hoi Ton! Seeing that we have such great representation from all around the Netherlands already in this thread, I'd thought I'd also pop in ... hallo from Utrecht


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2020)

cornelisjordaan said:


> Hoi hoi Ton! Seeing that we have such great representation from all around the Netherlands already in this thread, I'd thought I'd also pop in ... hallo from Utrecht


With a name like yours one would suspect a totally different city, which out of respect for the thread starter I shall not name


----------



## cornelisjordaan (Nov 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> With a name like yours one would suspect a totally different city, which out of respect for the thread started I shall not name


Haha... well the unexpected makes life interesting


----------



## Tonda (Nov 11, 2020)

cornelisjordaan said:


> Hoi hoi Ton! Seeing that we have such great representation from all around the Netherlands already in this thread, I'd thought I'd also pop in ... hallo from Utrecht



Hoi Cornelis... great you popped in this thread! 
I'm new on this forum, but immediately feel at home!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Crowe (Nov 11, 2020)

Oh please, there is no room for city-feuds on this forum.

Spitfire Vs Orchestral Tools is much more important.


----------



## cornelisjordaan (Nov 11, 2020)

Shiirai said:


> Oh please, there is no room for city-feuds on this forum.
> 
> Spitfire Vs Orchestral Tools is much more important.


Indeed... we must take care to not lose sight of what is REALLY important in life haha!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2020)

cornelisjordaan said:


> Indeed... we must take care to not lose sight of what is REALLY important in life haha!


May I suggest you read the entire recent Kirk Hunter thread then? Including the stuff that was edited out and sent to Drama Zone


----------



## cornelisjordaan (Nov 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> May I suggest you read the entire recent Kirk Hunter thread then? Including the stuff that was edited out and sent to Drama Zone


Oh gosh... sounds almost worth getting a hardback copy


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Nov 12, 2020)

Tonda said:


> Thanks Robert! Another Rotterdammer on the forum, cool! But what does a Rotterdammer doing a long, long way from home?
> 
> Cheers!



Well, I met a lovely girl at a bus stop in Linköping, Sweden in 1995 while being on a business trip. Was supposed to get off halfway to visit the sluices in the Göta Kanal, but decided to stay on board. Luckily, she stayed to the end and we both went off at the final stop Motala. In a rare act of braveness, I offered her a drink and asked for her phone number...

Long story short: two years after I moved from Holland to Sweden, in 1998 we got married. Have three kids, our middle daughter is studying right now in Amsterdam. We are fortunate to run a popular AirBnB, Enjoy Nature & Sea at the Orangery.

Like you, also love (good) classical music and use mainly Studio One. It's such a breath of fresh air compared to Cubase, that I started with on an Atari 1040ST...


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 12, 2020)

Robert Kooijman said:


> that I started with on an Atari 1040ST...


We had those in Groningen too 
Great story!


----------



## Tonda (Nov 12, 2020)

Robert Kooijman said:


> Well, I met a lovely girl at a bus stop in Linköping, Sweden in 1995 while being on a business trip....



Beautiful story! A true happy end fairly tale!

Like you, I started with Cubase on an Atari FM1040. Loved it!
I stopped using Cubase on version 5. I moved to Mac and began working with Logic. Since this year I'm back on a PC and discovered Studio One. It is indeed a fresh air, also compared to Logic!


----------

